# Nordica Helldiver 170cm



## 180 (Apr 8, 2011)

So i won these skis last weekend.  Nordica Helldiver 170cm with bindings.  Anybody have any experience with them.  The reviews look good, but I am looking for some first hand delta.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 8, 2011)

I demo'd it two (maybe three) seasons ago while night skiing at a very frozen Blue Mountain.  Needless to say, it was the wrong ski for the conditions.  Seemed like it would be nice in softer snow.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 8, 2011)

180 said:


> So i won these skis last weekend.  Nordica Helldiver 170cm with bindings.  Anybody have any experience with them.  The reviews look good, but I am looking for some first hand delta.



Nordica makes a GREAT ski. Currently I'm on an older pair of Hot Rods and love 'em. Next year I'll be sportin the Pro Helldiver but in a 187.....they own the crud, groomers, pow and pretty much anything that's out in front of you. Great ski for the NE


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 8, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Nordica makes a GREAT ski. Currently I'm on an older pair of Hot Rods and love 'em. Next year I'll be sportin the Pro Helldiver but in a 187.....they own the crud, groomers, pow and pretty much anything that's out in front of you. Great ski for the NE


I'll 2nd that.  I'm on a pair of 08/09 Hot Rods that I love.  They really can take a beating too!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 8, 2011)

For a ski that fat, I would pefer something softer. Tried them found them a bit stiff for my liking.


----------



## Ridgeman (Apr 8, 2011)

I am 5-10 at 180 lbs and have a pair of Divers in 170.  There are two versions of Divers one is TI and one is CA.  I have the TIs which are stiffer than the CAs.  I skied them this year at Sugarlaof, Saddleback and Killington.  All on perfet packed powder and freash snow.  I normally ski on Blizzards (which are stiff) and found the Divers to have a Blizzard fell but a little heavier.  Excellent cavers and very easy to ski, but a little stiff in the bumps.  Which do you have the TIs of the Cas.


----------



## 180 (Apr 8, 2011)

Ridgeman said:


> I am 5-10 at 180 lbs and have a pair of Divers in 170.  There are two versions of Divers one is TI and one is CA.  I have the TIs which are stiffer than the CAs.  I skied them this year at Sugarlaof, Saddleback and Killington.  All on perfet packed powder and freash snow.  I normally ski on Blizzards (which are stiff) and found the Divers to have a Blizzard fell but a little heavier.  Excellent cavers and very easy to ski, but a little stiff in the bumps.  Which do you have the TIs of the Cas.



They are redish.


----------



## Ridgeman (Apr 8, 2011)

On the tail there should be either TI or CA after the name graphics


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 8, 2011)

180 said:


> They are redish.



This years Helldivers are not TI or CA, there is only one model and that has I-core. If they're redish you have the 2009/2010 Ti. Two sheets of titnal top and bottom of a wood core. They are relatively stiff and they are heavy when you pick them up, but they don't ski heavy. Quick edge to edge for a ski that wide.

They are basically the same ski as my Hellcats which I grabbed today to ski  in heavy spring snow. They plow right through slushy snow piles like they are not even there. They are not a powder ski, but they do ok in it. 

In a nutshell its has great edge hold and skis really well on firm snow, kinda stiff and heavy in bumps, but ok, great is heavy wet snow, a good mid fat for someone who is a 70/30 on trail v tree/slack country skier.


----------



## Ridgeman (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok I have the TIs.   Looks like the new I-Core is stating they are 17% lighter?  Does anyone know if the old CAs are less stiff than the TIs or how the new ones are relative to the TIs?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 11, 2011)

Ridgeman said:


> Ok I have the TIs.   Looks like the new I-Core is stating they are 17% lighter?  Does anyone know if the old CAs are less stiff than the TIs or how the new ones are relative to the TIs?



The CAs are less stiff because they do not have the 2 sheets of metal that the TIs do. I skied the new ones with I-core. They do not have the stiff feel of the TIs because they too have no metal lamanents. However, the days I skied them where pretty firm and they still held an edge very well. I liked them alot.


----------



## Ridgeman (Apr 13, 2011)

So I'm thinking I will wait untill next year and grab a pair of the I-core instead of a reduced pair of the CAs this year.  I like these skis, the only issue I have is the weight and the tip rebound in the bumps.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 14, 2011)

Think this is one of those skis where Philpug(skishop Phil) loves the flat versions and hates the weight of the bindings.
...Would like to demo a flat version, although I don't know if the Diver comes flat..  To get them free = some nice prize.


----------



## 57stevey (Apr 14, 2011)

bigbog said:


> Think this is one of those skis where Philpug(skishop Phil) loves the flat versions and hates the weight of the bindings.
> ...Would like to demo a flat version, although I don't know if the Diver comes flat..  To get them free = some nice prize.



There is a new flat ski for 2012 called the Steadfast that I think is out of the Hellcat/Helldiver mold. It has some minimal early tip rise, with a flat tail. This is not a good combo for me (I like a more balanced flex and hookup) but otherwise it skied well, and it's big bro the Hell&Back was flat out astonishing. I think I would like the Divers. Cool score for the OP.


----------

